# New from Ohio



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

My name is Amber. Im not a "breeder" as of yet, but I do have a mouse who is possibly pregnant . (Ive bred gerbils in the past). But I am on the search of hairless, tail-less, and fuzzies or rex mice. I have yet to find any breeders in Ohio for mice though . So if anyone on here is a breeder and is in ohio please let me know! (im located in miamisburg, oh)

But here is my one and only girl, Piper!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to the forum
:welcome1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello fellow Ohioan. I PM'd you about mice, they're doesn't seem to be many breeders in Ohio. I might be one of the only that are actively breeding. You should join the ECMA if you get serious about breeding  Your mouse is a cutie, I have a few like that in my piebald line.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

bethmccallister said:



> Hello fellow Ohioan. I PM'd you about mice, they're doesn't seem to be many breeders in Ohio. I might be one of the only that are actively breeding. You should join the ECMA if you get serious about breeding  Your mouse is a cutie, I have a few like that in my piebald line.


I havnt read the PM yet, I will after I send this . It sucks that more people around here dont have good bloodlines though :/ Id LOVE to get ahold of some hairless mice(at least one! lol) If I do get ahold of any good breeders ill be sure to join the ECMA


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

There are members of the ECMA that have hairless and manx but you would have to be a member and go to the shows to meet them.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> There are members of the ECMA that have hairless and manx but you would have to be a member and go to the shows to meet them.


Where are the shows at? Any in Ohio?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> Where are the shows at? Any in Ohio?


Unfortunately not yet. This next show is in Pigeon Forge TN Dec 18th. They have them in PA from time to time though, that's a little closer.


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> > Where are the shows at? Any in Ohio?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not yet. This next show is in Pigeon Forge TN Dec 18th. They have them in PA from time to time though, that's a little closer.


aww thats no good! Its a shame that there isnt anything like that in ohio (prefered dayton area as that would be close to me haha) they need a few here in ohio so its closer for more mouse lovers! I just adore my little piper! I really hope nothing bad pops up with her being a pet store baby . Its a shame pet stores dont have good quality pets like they should.. If I had anywhere else to go, id buy from a breeder. But im glad I saved my piper from being snake food at least. She was the only "hooded" mousy in the tank. She really stuck out which is why I brought her home lol


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, And welcome to the forums. Hope to see you around! Pepper is adorable!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome cute mouse . Reminds me of a friend's border collie named piper.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Show do you have babies or was Piper just chubby? Curious minds want to know


----------

